# Eingabe JTextfield überprüfen



## Nothiing___ (3. Sep 2010)

Hallo 

Ich soll ein Textfield überprüfen, ob die Eingaben korrekt sind

wie mach ich das?

im Textfield sollen werte für eine Version eingegeben werden. z.b. 1.1, 1.2 oder auch 1.1.1 
es dürfen aber keine Buchstaben eingegeben werden.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## SlaterB (3. Sep 2010)

Eingabe JTextfield überprüfen   
direkt in google eingetippt wäre keine Option?


----------



## Nothiing___ (3. Sep 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> Eingabe JTextfield überprüfen
> direkt in google eingetippt wäre keine Option?



Habe ich getan. Was denkst den du?

Ich habe nichts gefunden, dass mir helfen würde, sonst hätte ichs nicht hier gepostet.


----------



## Gast2 (3. Sep 2010)

Und die Forensuche hat auch keine Ergebnisse gebracht?? Thema wurde schon zig mal behandelt 

How to Use Formatted Text Fields (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------

